# My dog Jack



## Agnes(Murcia) (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello to all members. I hope someone can help me with information about Leishmaniosis in dogs. My dog Jack has is in the early stages of Leishmaniosis Infantum (of the Liver). The vet has prescribed Zyloric (Alopurinol) tablets twice a day, plus iron and B vitamins, all to be taken for 4 months. Jack also has the specialist food package developed for Leishmaniosis sufferers.

Jack is happy, but has lost a lot of weight and his coat has thinned considerably. 
I have heard so much doom and gloom and I would love someone to tell me that their dog has survived, is fat again and back to being a nuisance.

Any advice on other treatments, methods etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

This forum is mainly for expats, and apart from this being a largely tropical disease, I am not sure why you are posting here. Where are you living, and where are you from? What sort of vetinary care is available to you? And why did you choose this forum for your post?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

synthia said:


> This forum is mainly for expats, and apart from this being a largely tropical disease, I am not sure why you are posting here. Where are you living, and where are you from? What sort of vetinary care is available to you? And why did you choose this forum for your post?


She is an expat and living in Murcia, Spain according to her screen name and asking for help in that area


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I moved your question to the Spain forum, where you will be more likely to get a response. I didn't recognize Murcia as a location, let alone manage to figure out what country it is in. I hope someone here in this forum will have a referral for you.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Agnes(Murcia) said:


> Jack is happy, but has lost a lot of weight and his coat has thinned considerably. I have heard so much doom and gloom and I would love someone to tell me that their dog has survived, is fat again and back to being a nuisance.


 Trust your vet. It's not a nice thing to get for doggies though I'm afraid. Many do not make it. But you caught it early on - ask the vet what he thinks.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

synthia said:


> I moved your question to the Spain forum, where you will be more likely to get a response. I didn't recognize Murcia as a location, let alone manage to figure out what country it is in. I hope someone here in this forum will have a referral for you.


If you don't know where Murcia is, or even what country it is in why the hell are you moderating on this forum? Or did it appear on the wrong section? 

And another thing don't be so insensitive, we lost our dog two weeks ago and miss her dreadfully, the OP just wanted a little reassurance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crookesey said:


> If you don't know where Murcia is, or even what country it is in why the hell are you moderating on this forum? Or did it appear on the wrong section?


We have moderators from all over the world moderating here, and so they are not always au fait with all geographical areas. I've lost track of where Synthia is, either Panama or the US I think


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

Agnes(Murcia) said:


> Hello to all members. I hope someone can help me with information about Leishmaniosis in dogs. My dog Jack has is in the early stages of Leishmaniosis Infantum (of the Liver). The vet has prescribed Zyloric (Alopurinol) tablets twice a day, plus iron and B vitamins, all to be taken for 4 months. Jack also has the specialist food package developed for Leishmaniosis sufferers.
> 
> Jack is happy, but has lost a lot of weight and his coat has thinned considerably.
> I have heard so much doom and gloom and I would love someone to tell me that their dog has survived, is fat again and back to being a nuisance.
> ...


Our dog Mutley has it. He got it externally and was mis diagnosed at first but I changed vets and finally we found the issue. He was very touch and go, and we had 20 days on injections to do at home, then he is on the same tablets every day for the rest of his life. He also lost hair, huge amounts of weight (hes like bambi as it is) and had no energy, I had to carry him downstairs in the morning and hand feed him for weeks.
He is now back to normal... he has a regular blood test to check his levels, but he has gained weight and is annoying us all with his baskerville impressions. 
From what I found out the special food should help with his coat conditioning, and you must make sure the other tablets are always given as instructed. 

Not all dogs are lucky, but if caught early then they can survive.... so I wish you both all the luck and hope its a happy ending for you as it is for us. (Don't forget although he is positive you still need to put the scalibor collar on him.)


----------



## Agnes(Murcia) (Oct 31, 2008)

*re My Dog Jack*



Two_In_Spain said:


> Our dog Mutley has it. He got it externally and was mis diagnosed at first but I changed vets and finally we found the issue. He was very touch and go, and we had 20 days on injections to do at home, then he is on the same tablets every day for the rest of his life. He also lost hair, huge amounts of weight (hes like bambi as it is) and had no energy, I had to carry him downstairs in the morning and hand feed him for weeks.
> He is now back to normal... he has a regular blood test to check his levels, but he has gained weight and is annoying us all with his baskerville impressions.
> From what I found out the special food should help with his coat conditioning, and you must make sure the other tablets are always given as instructed.
> 
> Not all dogs are lucky, but if caught early then they can survive.... so I wish you both all the luck and hope its a happy ending for you as it is for us. (Don't forget although he is positive you still need to put the scalibor collar on him.)


Thank you for replying to my request for help. Sorry for the delay in replying but I have been visiting my mother in Scotland. Jack has been on the tablets for about 6 weeks now and is doing very well. He is beginning to put on a bit of weight and his hair loss has slowed down a bit. We are very hopeful for the future and like you we do the best we can for him. I am glad the your dog Mutley is also responding to the treatment, most of the people we know - their dogs did not make it. We have also taken your advice re the scalibor collar - we had already put one on our other dog - Jill, but the vet said there was no need for Jack to have one. However, we thought your advice was sound and bought one for Jack also. Best of luck to Mutley - let us know how he goes.


----------



## roseydawn (Dec 12, 2008)

*jack*



Agnes(Murcia) said:


> Thank you for replying to my request for help. Sorry for the delay in replying but I have been visiting my mother in Scotland. Jack has been on the tablets for about 6 weeks now and is doing very well. He is beginning to put on a bit of weight and his hair loss has slowed down a bit. We are very hopeful for the future and like you we do the best we can for him. I am glad the your dog Mutley is also responding to the treatment, most of the people we know - their dogs did not make it. We have also taken your advice re the scalibor collar - we had already put one on our other dog - Jill, but the vet said there was no need for Jack to have one. However, we thought your advice was sound and bought one for Jack also. Best of luck to Mutley - let us know how he goes.


so pleased to hear Jack is improving , well done all the people who rushed to your defence re moderator nearly didnt join this site when i read her comments. Hope all goes well . i hope to live in spain when i manage to sell my house in france so look out crazy ol bat an 4 rhodesian ridgebacks may be heading your way take care Di


----------

